# Paddy's Wigwam



## JohnMF (Oct 26, 2007)

Liverpool Catholic Cathedral, known locally as Paddy's Wigwam












this exterior shot doesn't really show it at its best, but i though i would post it anyway


----------



## Bevel Heaven (Oct 26, 2007)

i bet a night time shot of #2 would look most excellent with those stain glass windows up top etc.......    ?


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow, that one looks like a rath, too. I thought they'd only build these round churches in Ireland these days ... round like a rath. 
The inside view is stunning. How did you achieve it? Care to tell us?


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 26, 2007)

Bevel Heaven said:


> i bet a night time shot of #2 would look most excellent with those stain glass windows up top etc....... ?


 
Yes, it looks pretty impressive at night



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> Wow, that one looks like a rath, too. I thought they'd only build these round churches in Ireland these days ... round like a rath.
> The inside view is stunning. How did you achieve it? Care to tell us?


 
LaFoto, I'm not sure what a Rath is, but if it is an Irish thing then that would make sense. Liverpool has a very strong Irish Connection,, hense the name Paddy's Wigwam. Paddy, in this case being an affectionate nickname for the city's Irish community, and wigwam refering to the teepee shape.

Just a wide angle lens, and very slight levels adjustment in PS used. The stainglass creates an amazing effect


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 27, 2007)

A rath is a Celtic assembly place in Ireland - actually Wikipedia calls it 



> Ráth, Irish ringfort, fortified earthen works.


 
And the "ring" in ringfort suggests "round", doesn't it? So yes, strong Irish community, Irish ringforth, the shape of this church, the fact that many new Catholic churches also in Northern-Ireland take up this shape ... all go perfectly together. If you should ask someone who knows, you might find out that, in fact, it was a Ráth that also inspired the architects of "Paddy's Wigwam" .


----------



## JohnMF (Oct 27, 2007)

no doubt you are right LaFoto, it must be where hey drew their influence


----------



## New Hampshire (Oct 27, 2007)

The colors truely make this one awesome photo! :thumbup:

Brian


----------

